# Xingu rhom = Xingu black diamond ?



## NervousRed

this question confused me alot, i dont know if they are the same species.
and how big do the xingu black diamond could reach? some one told me
the max size of the black diamond piranha is only 10'', i doubt it... ~!~
btw, how to define the word "diamond"? does diamond mean a rhom with
large silver scales on its body? for i didnt find the name "black diamond" on
the rhombeus list (geography form?) of opefe, and only one species of 
rhombeus is from rio xingu. ( http://www.opefe.com/rhom_geo.html )
if not, what about the picture below? the seller call it a xingu diamond rhom.
is that true? or something else? thx^^


----------



## dweizoro

你发的图里这条鱼是2年前格格在PULU那里买到的。PULU说是辛谷河黑食。这条可不是xingu diamond！


----------



## dweizoro

还有。AS定义的xingu rhombeus应该是下图这条！








xingu diamond rhombeus应该是下图这条


----------



## Grosse Gurke

You are getting caught in the "comon name vs scientific name" trap.

Serrasalmus = Genus, Rhombeus = Species. So the scientific name is Serrasalmus rhombeus for both fish you mentioned...and any other rhomb collected in SA....no matter how many descriptive terms people attach to the fish.

That is totally different from the common names hobbyists and dealers apply to these fish to differentiate them.

Xingu = Location the fish was collected.

Black = A descriptive term used to describe the color of the fish at adulthood...others used are "blue and gold".

Diamond = A descriptive term usually applied to fish that have reflective scales.

So....a Xingu rhomb is a Serrasalmus rhombeus that was collected from the Xingu river. A Xingu Black Diamond is a Serrasalmus rhombeus that was collected from the Xingu river that has reflective scales. Exact same species in scientific terms....with a little different appearance according to the seller.

BTW...Im not so sure that picture you posted in of a rhombeus.


----------



## Greg Stephens

> BTW...Im not so sure that picture you posted in of a rhombeus.


I was thinking the same thing it looks to be compressus but a better flank shot would help!

Greg


----------



## CLUSTER ONE

diamond just means glittery/ sparkling scales of rhoms found in some locations
and xingu is the colection point (in brazil)


----------

